# Upsetting Petting Zoo, Going to Talk to them Again Tomorrow



## ellarose (Dec 5, 2014)

So it's forth of July, well, third of July, and I am at a local park that is doing a large event. There was a petting zoo there by Honey Hill Farm, and they had their ponies, their goats, and oh, what's this? A HEDGEHOG! They were in an INSECT CONTAINER, and no sign for what it was and info like with all the other animals, nothing. I did finally find someone and ask if that was it's living quarters and it was a travel cage, but seriously...
Tomorrow the event continues and I will ask about the poor hedgies diet and I want to collect my thoughts a bit and not speak only of my emotions but also logically. I also cried when I looked at it today, so I wasn't ready.

I grabbed a business card. "Honey Hill Farm, Mobile Petting Zoo & Pony Rides" the info: 859-654-8015, [email protected] is the email, and website is honeyhillfarm.net for those interested. I will hopefully update tomorrow.

Some hedgies get fantastic homes and care, and some don't. I'm holding Gus close now. Poor baby. So much noise and stress while he's trying to sleep.


----------



## Sir Quilson (May 19, 2015)

Aww! There's no room for him to move around at all! Is there even any food or water there? I don't see any. How long did they have him there?


----------



## ellarose (Dec 5, 2014)

No food, no water. He was forced to be there all day I believe. I am going to complain today. I am so upset.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That's awful. Good luck with complaining to them, I hope they'll be willing to listen.


----------



## ellarose (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks. I'm going to bring my zoo med thermometer and a snuggle safe disk if they allow me to handle the poor baby. My brother and I were joking about poking it up and running lol


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

It is worth noting according to their website they are usda licensed. They would have the exhibition category most likely. The requirements would most likely include care on outings. I'm checking for an easy listing of the requirements


----------



## HedgieHutSA (Jul 1, 2015)

Shame poor thing...If I was there I would probably take the poor thing and run! How dare someone put a hedgie in this small container!!! They are more than just a pet they are family. Good-luck complaining and I hope they stop.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/publications/animal_welfare/content/printable_version/fs_anexhit.pdf


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't really see the problem with the container, yes it's small, but hedgehogs are asleep during the day anyway so the size doesn't matter much. I personally don't get why you would take a hedgehog to such an event, though.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

I think the bigger issue is the lack of water and the heat.


----------



## ellarose (Dec 5, 2014)

twobytwopets said:


> I think the bigger issue is the lack of water and the heat.


I agree. If anyone wants me to say something that they would say please tell me because I want all of my thoughts and words together so if you could reccomend what to say that would be great


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Be civil and go as a concerned person. You will get more results and more truthful ones if you keep a cool head. 
You may even leave there feeling better.


----------



## ellarose (Dec 5, 2014)

UPDATE:
I asked the girl working some questions and she didn't really know much. She wouldn't allow me to handle it (which was a long shot, I'm kinda glad they don't let everyone handle them) the hedgie was extremely sweet and relaxed but the girl was afraid to pick it up and was kinda annoyed by the quills and she didn't really let any of the surrounding kids pet it (which is good, but she was still afraid of it) and when I asked about diet she had to go find out from someone else and when she came back she just told me cat food. Today they had water out for him but it seemed too big and too deep. She said they feed all the animals in the morning and the evening.


----------

